# Newcomer introduction



## bozerduo (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi to all the folks out there. We have just joined this website having recently purchased a motorhome AT LAST!!!. 
Having been a Carvanner in earlier life. Now retired we are hoping to be able to travel more freely. We are wanting to go over to Germany for the Oktoberfest. If anyone has any recommendations, they will be more than welcome. We also need to make one or two alterations/modifications to our Hymer584. So we will be asking a few questions in other forums. Please check our mailings.
Regards Pat&Dave


----------



## guest (Aug 20, 2007)

*hi welcome to wildcamping...*


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Pat and Dave
Like you both now retired and want to travel
Good luck and happy travels




to this forum, members are so helpful
  ​


----------

